# Tank Pit Stop



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

After the failures of the gCeramic and most of the CCoils it was time to haul out the Ultrasonic Clearer and give the tanks and all the hardly used coils a good cleaning. Now we wait for the 0,5Ω gCeramic coils from Atom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

Tank Pitstop... now that the 0.6Ω cCell coils has arrived in abundance all the tanks can go back into operation. The non-cCell tanks will get a break.

Before



After.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

Looking good @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (3/7/16)

You need a sexitary to keep all of that sorted out for you bro.

Life is easy here where I dedicate tanks and coils to a specific liquid and they seldom need a pitstop. So a ceramic tank pitstop is to simply run the tank under the tap to flush it out with hot water, shake out the excess water, refill (or change the coil if changing to a different liquid in the tank). It's basically the same with those that have my builds in them, flush, shake, dry burn the coils, rewick and refill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

Spydro said:


> You need a sexitary to keep all of that sorted out for you bro.
> 
> Life is easy here where I dedicate tanks and coils to a specific liquid and they seldom need a pitstop. So a ceramic tank pitstop is to simply run the tank under the tap to flush it out with hot water, shake out the excess water, refill (or change the coil if changing to a different liquid in the tank). It's basically the same with those that have my builds in them, flush, shake, dry burn the coils, rewick and refill.



I would love a sexitary... and yes I do need one... 

The reason I need a pit stop is when a tank has sat with juice for a while (not being vaped on) I always feel the coil rusts a little and there is a slight taste... also when I have tested a juice and it's time to try another juice I like to pit stop. I picked up a few new juices on the weekend and will be testing them this week...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (3/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would love a sexitary... and yes I do need one...
> 
> The reason I need a pit stop is when a tank has sat with juice for a while (not being vaped on) I always feel the coil rusts a little and there is a slight taste... also when I have tested a juice and it's time to try another juice I like to pit stop. I picked up a few new juices on the weekend and will be testing them this week...



Well, when a tank has sat with juice for a while unused then you have way too many tanks. That's kind of like having way too many Reos when most of them have sat unused for months that still have joose in them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

Spydro said:


> Well, when a tank has sat with juice for a while unused then you have way too many tanks. That's kind of like having way too many Reos when most of them have sat unused for months that still have joose in them.



No argument there...


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/16)

Pit Stop time... clean all the tanks and leave them empty while I'm away for a week... can refill and test juices when I get back!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

Mini Pit Stop... the 2 x Melo 3 Mini's awaiting some juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape (13/8/16)

What's the recommended best way to clean out the cCell coils?

Do you simply wash them out with some water or is a dry fire necessary? Worried it'll burn the cotton inside.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

snakevape said:


> What's the recommended best way to clean out the cCell coils?
> 
> Do you simply wash them out with some water or is a dry fire necessary? Worried it'll burn the cotton inside.



I used to wash them in warm water (and sometimes in the Ultrasonic) but I have become so tuned to the "perfect flavour" that I replace my cCells and don't wash them anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (13/8/16)

I've only had 2 cCells that needed attention. I "pit stopped" them by just replacing them... in with the new and in the trash with the old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

Tanks and drippers need a good cleaning, chucked in ultrasonic cleaner and now drying up before a nice fresh coil and wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

Pitstop complete...
Ready to get my vape on...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (16/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Pitstop complete...
> Ready to get my vape on...
> 
> View attachment 68035


I just love those bell caps, nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

Caramia said:


> I just love those bell caps, nice!



They are really nice and feel much better to the lip than you standard drip tip that come with the tanks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/16)

Serpent Mini and other tanks Pit Stop Time. I must remember to only fill tanks when I'm ready to vape them... filling a tank and leaving the wick soaking for more than 24 hours without using it makes the wick not work so well... so will prepare these up to the point just before wicking and filing and have them standing by... nothing better than a clean tank with a fresh wick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

@Rob Fisher , surely you can put the wicks in but just not lube them up and refill?
Or do you leave them with just the coil in and no wick?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , surely you can put the wicks in but just not lube them up and refill?
> Or do you leave them with just the coil in and no wick?



Yes I suppose I could Hi Ho @Silver but I think the wick sometimes denigrates a little when out of the sealed packet and in the tank... especially if the tank isn't completely dry and there may be a drop of water hiding somewhere despite giving them the hairdryer treatment... if I know I'm going to fill and use it the next day then sure... but it could be a few days or even a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , surely you can put the wicks in but just not lube them up and refill?
> Or do you leave them with just the coil in and no wick?


I tried that once with one of HRH's tanks. Stood for about 3 days dry wicked. Lubed it up and filled the tank. She refused to vape it. It does taste different.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/16)

Andre said:


> I tried that once with one of HRH's tanks. Stood for about 3 days dry wicked. Lubed it up and filled the tank. She refused to vape it. It does taste different.



Yip I stem saam.

All tanks clean... had the hairdryer session and then overnight to breath and now put together and ready for wick and juice when needed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

@Rob Fisher , how do you know which base belongs to which topper on the tanks that are the same?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , how do you know which base belongs to which topper on the tanks that are the same?



I don't Hi Ho @Silver... well apart from the Black and Golds ones...  But the build quality of the SM25 are so good any parts from any tanks fit perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't Hi Ho @Silver... well apart from the Black and Golds ones...  But the build quality of the SM25 are so good any parts from any tanks fit perfectly.



Interchangeable decks !!
Lol
Ok cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/17)

Top flavour devices pitstop. NarDa RDA, NarTa RDTA and Skyline RTA. All clean and ready for new wicks once completely dry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/17)

Skyline Pit Stop... it had a 0.3Ω coil and I far prefer my coil between 0.5Ω and 0.65Ω

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

